# Shipping Containers - another idea



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

I was not thinking about an above ground pool but an above ground cistern.

8' x 40' container equal about 16,750 gallons, give or take a few.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Is that real? That's almost 70 tons of water. I'd expect those sides to be bowing or already buckled at that pressure.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

You have room in your apartment for that TM?


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Maybe it is a dumpster. Looks more like it to me. Container couldn't hold the pressure.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Where is that?*

I actually know where there is a pool in a shipping container. I have seen it from the ground, but have never climbed up to look in.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

well as to the use as a cistern, it wouldn't take much to brace the container so that is could withstand the internal pressure. the volume would be a bit less, because sea cans are external measurement, still more than 14000 gallons slakes a lot of thirst. 

Of course if you were to bury or berm the container the forces would equal out until you emptied the container.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I would think it would take a significant amount of bracing to hold in that water short of partially burying the container.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

smaj100 said:


> I would think it would take a significant amount of bracing to hold in that water short of partially burying the container.


The idea of burying it went through my mind quickly. The challenges for a buried metal shipping container would be rust first. Coating it with something outside and in would be a possibility, and there are probably products that are made just for this possibility.

As a buried pool, it would be how deep? Eight feet deep? I would be very concerned about having an eight foot deep pool of water around my place, but again, there are possibilities of making it safer in the event that people, children in particular and animals would fall in. Having it above ground helps slow down that possibility.

A cistern? Yes, but again, coating it for rust prevention, along with good drainage underneath it.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

could reinforce the top with some form of a hatch if as a cistern only. I would think a coating like truck liners would work, not sure on potability, but would stop it from rusting inside and out. Heck i would think you could bury right up to the top and put a light layer of sod or grass on top to keep it hidden with just a small hatch or access point for inspection. A couple of cross brace poles inside to support the outside weight if it was empty.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If I were to bury it:
1. Dig your hole 2' larger than the container in all directions.
2. Weld shut any gaps in the container.
3. Coat the container with a high-end product used for protecting steel (i.e. ship hulls).
4. Set the container in the hole.
5. Brace the inside of the container (for the next step)
6. Fill that 2' all the way around with rebar/concrete.
7. Once the concrete dries, remove the interior bracing.

It's now ready for water or can be left empty.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/39273127?...75035&wl11=online&wl12=39273127&wl13=&veh=sem

You could always put something like this INSIDE the container and not need to worry about the sides of the container.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't get the reasoning behind this.
A 40 foot container runs anywhere from $2000 to $4000. Then you have to beef it up, cut off the top, waterproof it just to fill it with water? Then you have to add a pump, filter and water.
Why not just buy this?










16x30 intex pool
$1100.00 at walmart holds about 1400 gallons


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

LastOutlaw said:


> I don't get the reasoning behind this.
> A 40 foot container runs anywhere from $2000 to $4000. Then you have to beef it up, cut off the top, waterproof it just to fill it with water? Then you have to add a pump, filter and water.
> Why not just buy this?
> 
> ...


My thought was --- a plastic pool for $1,200 vs. steel for about $2,000. As for the identified pool, this was their response to a dissatisfied customer.

"Intex Consumer Support Comment from - 6/4/2016
Thank you for taking the time to share your opinion of the Intex 32' x 16' x 52" Ultra Frame Swimming Pool. We are sorry for the experience that you had with our product. The pool liner has a limited service program of 90 days. Intex does require a receipt or proof of purchase in order to issue a replacement for the item. If you are within the 90 days and have your receipt, you can contact our toll-free customer service number at 1-800-234-6839 for further assistance." The pool had collapsed completely shortly after installation.

The pressure issue, cross bracing should prove more than adequate. Rust proofing is another issue, chemical with potable water. Filtering would be performed in the distributions room. Sealed and with just an access hatch, might limit organic growth in water (no sun light, minimal organics) ?

I posted this as a possible future project (son's rural home) and wanted input from the many experienced members, mission accomplished. I really do appreciated all the information you all provide. A concept I was working with was to collect all the roof runoff and store for future need. A well for current needs but a replenish-able supply if the well runs dry. please continue to provide suggestions -- negative or positive -- I need to learn from both sides, unlike the liberals. :teehee:

The basic question is : Cost effective vs. another method? Anything is possible but not all things are a value.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

hiwall said:


> You have room in your apartment for that TM?


My apt. manager would not allow me to install on the balcony, had to cancel the crane. Darn. :gaah:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have used above ground pools in the past as a cistern. They do a fine job but they only last for a few years. The shipping container would last a lot longer. 

They have wooden floors that may well be treated and who knows what has spilled on over the years. I would strongly suggest a liner. I like Hypalon. Order it slightly larger than the container so as to allow for wrinkles. Unless you are going to use it for a swimming pool I would not cut the top out except for an inspection hatch.

I had plans to use a container for a cistern at house I wanted to buy but someone got their bid in first. I was going to partially burry it next to the house then cover the top with concrete or wood and use it as a deck.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I can just about guarantee that the person who had the pool collapse did not set it up as per the directions and the supports sunk into the ground causing the collapse.
I understand the idea of lasting longer utilizing metal but I would think the cost outweighs the benefit. I'm pretty sure that you can not do it for a mere $2000.00 especially if you plan on sinking it into the ground and also adding a liner unless you plan on using tarps and digging it in with a shovel.

Wouldn't one of these be easier and stronger as well as more affordable to bury?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

That's pretty much what I do.

Here's 3000 gallons.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


> I can just about guarantee that the person who had the pool collapse did not set it up as per the directions and the supports sunk into the ground causing the collapse.
> I understand the idea of lasting longer utilizing metal but I would think the cost outweighs the benefit. I'm pretty sure that you can not do it for a mere $2000.00 especially if you plan on sinking it into the ground and also adding a liner unless you plan on using tarps and digging it in with a shovel.
> 
> Wouldn't one of these be easier and stronger as well as more affordable to bury?


These tupperware tanks are my second favorite cistern. My favorite is to incorporate a cistern into a concrete foundation.

Another one that works very well is to buy a ten foot section of 8' to 14' culvert. Build a concrete slab at least a foot wider in every direction and six inches deep. Place the culvert in the wet concrete. There are many viable ways to build a cistern.

In the past I have seen these containers go for hundreds of dollars. With the slow world economy, and the reduced amount of trade right now, you might be able to find an excellent deal on a container. I have often seen the 40' boxes cost less than the 20' boxes because it was harder for a shipper to deal with the larger units.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I did it simpler. 1/2 acre pond. Water filtration system.

Thousands of gallons of potable water with the plus of growing fish in it.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

oldasrocks said:


> I did it simpler. 1/2 acre pond. Water filtration system.
> 
> Thousands of gallons of potable water with the plus of growing fish in it.


Any info on that filtration system, love to see it.

Jim


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Jim do you have a tractor and or a place in mind to put a small pond in?


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Caribou said:


> I have used above ground pools in the past as a cistern. They do a fine job but they only last for a few years. The shipping container would last a lot longer.
> 
> They have wooden floors that may well be treated and who knows what has spilled on over the years. I would strongly suggest a liner. I like Hypalon. Order it slightly larger than the container so as to allow for wrinkles. Unless you are going to use it for a swimming pool I would not cut the top out except for an inspection hatch.
> 
> I had plans to use a container for a cistern at house I wanted to buy but someone got their bid in first. I was going to partially burry it next to the house then cover the top with concrete or wood and use it as a deck.


Caribou, thanks for the liner idea, I had totally missed that possibility. I did not plan to cut off top, I planned for an access hatch, big enough to allow person to enter and clean out settlement as needed.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

LastOutlaw said:


> I can just about guarantee that the person who had the pool collapse did not set it up as per the directions and the supports sunk into the ground causing the collapse.
> I understand the idea of lasting longer utilizing metal but I would think the cost outweighs the benefit. I'm pretty sure that you can not do it for a mere $2000.00 especially if you plan on sinking it into the ground and also adding a liner unless you plan on using tarps and digging it in with a shovel.
> 
> Wouldn't one of these be easier and stronger as well as more affordable to bury?


Lastoutlaw, I don't plan to bury the container. I actually planned for it to be stored in the basement. :eyebulge: The current design calls for a 78' by 56' full basement. There will be room for the container. The number of plastic water storage containers required to equal the shipping container's capacity, may prove to a higher cost. My preliminary search indicated a higher cost but there may be lower cost alternative to what I found. Please let me know if you have a lead on a lower cost water storage containers, I am always looking for a deal.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

ZoomZoom said:


> That's pretty much what I do.
> 
> Here's 3000 gallons.


Great picture! Now multiply the number and cost by 5, to equal the shipping container. That setup does look outstanding but would be difficult to harvest roof run-off, which is the purpose of the cistern / shipping container.

Thanks for the pictures. Every idea is golden.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Caribou said:


> These tupperware tanks are my second favorite cistern. My favorite is to incorporate a cistern into a concrete foundation.
> 
> Another one that works very well is to buy a ten foot section of 8' to 14' culvert. Build a concrete slab at least a foot wider in every direction and six inches deep. Place the culvert in the wet concrete. There are many viable ways to build a cistern.
> 
> In the past I have seen these containers go for hundreds of dollars. With the slow world economy, and the reduced amount of trade right now, you might be able to find an excellent deal on a container. I have often seen the 40' boxes cost less than the 20' boxes because it was harder for a shipper to deal with the larger units.


Great idea on the culvert, I had not read of anybody doing that, fantastic concept.  Several articles I read, said as many as 60% of incoming containers are not shipped back. Give it a few more years and I think there is going to be a real buyer's market on the 40' shipping containers.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

oldasrocks said:


> I did it simpler. 1/2 acre pond. Water filtration system.
> 
> Thousands of gallons of potable water with the plus of growing fish in it.


Please share details, I am very curious and interested. The fish idea is very intriguing. Currently, the general planned location is in the Prescott Az. area. How would the desert and freezing winter work out?


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

smaj100 said:


> Jim do you have a tractor and or a place in mind to put a small pond in?


The pond would have to be contracted out. No heavy equipment owned, we could rent but not sure that would be a cost savings. Very low experience level with backhoe & Bobcats. :eyebulge:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

tmttactical said:


> Great picture! Now multiply the number and cost by 5, to equal the shipping container. That setup does look outstanding but would be difficult to harvest roof run-off, which is the purpose of the cistern / shipping container.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures. Every idea is golden.


I get those totes for free so except for the hoses, I don't have a dime invested.

We did a setup similar to what I pictured for my Dad to collect roof runoff. It was quite easy. Just re-route the downspout into the top bung of the first tote. We then take the bungs at the bottom of the totes and string them together with garden hose (so they all fill at the same time).


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

ZoomZoom said:


> I get those totes for free so except for the hoses, I don't have a dime invested.
> 
> We did a setup similar to what I pictured for my Dad to collect roof runoff. It was quite easy. Just re-route the downspout into the top bung of the first tote. We then take the bungs at the bottom of the totes and string them together with garden hose (so they all fill at the same time).


I would love to know the source of the supplies. :kiss: For a free setup, I would make a fill / cross fill setup.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

tmttactical said:


> I would love to know the source of the supplies.


Find a company in your area that transports fluids (other than gas/petroleum or milk). Check with the shipping manager to see if they use the totes.

If they do, it's common for them to have a yard filled with empties that are ready to be filled. To conserve space, they stack them several high. For a few reasons (e.g. high wind or someone bumps the pile), some of those stacks fall over. When they do, the aluminum frame (or attached pallet on the bottom) gets dented. Once dented, they're not allowed to use them anymore so they have to get rid of them. Just leave the shipping manager your phone # and let him/her know you're interested in the damaged totes.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

ZoomZoom said:


> Find a company in your area that transports fluids (other than gas/petroleum or milk). Check with the shipping manager to see if they use the totes.
> 
> If they do, it's common for them to have a yard filled with empties that are ready to be filled. To conserve space, they stack them several high. For a few reasons (e.g. high wind or someone bumps the pile), some of those stacks fall over. When they do, the aluminum frame (or attached pallet on the bottom) gets dented. Once dented, they're not allowed to use them anymore so they have to get rid of them. Just leave the shipping manager your phone # and let him/her know you're interested in the damaged totes.


Thanks ZoomZoom. very good info to have. As soon as my son settles on a location, I will start looking around.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> Lastoutlaw, I don't plan to bury the container. I actually planned for it to be stored in the basement. :eyebulge: The current design calls for a 78' by 56' full basement. There will be room for the container. The number of plastic water storage containers required to equal the shipping container's capacity, may prove to a higher cost. My preliminary search indicated a higher cost but there may be lower cost alternative to what I found. Please let me know if you have a lead on a lower cost water storage containers, I am always looking for a deal.


Is your plan to incorporate this into new construction? If so you might consider another concrete wall 7' or 8' from one end. A container will last a very long time in your situation but concrete will last forever.

Placement of water tanks should take into consideration the run of sewage lines. I never place water tanks under sewage runs. Yes I know the lines are sealed but those lines will be there for generations. Who knows what will happen.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Caribou said:


> Is your plan to incorporate this into new construction? If so you might consider another concrete wall 7' or 8' from one end. A container will last a very long time in your situation but concrete will last forever.
> 
> Placement of water tanks should take into consideration the run of sewage lines. I never place water tanks under sewage runs. Yes I know the lines are sealed but those lines will be there for generations. Who knows what will happen.


After reading and then thinking about the culvert concept, I came to the same idea. Build containment cistern in basement. See it does pay off to ask others for their opinion. For the Cistern, I am now researching the use of Cell-Crete. very light ,less expensive and water resistant. I am glad that I have adequate time to plan this project. My next post will be about constructing a 100 yard underground "Mushroom Farm" tunnel. :sssh:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> Please share details, I am very curious and interested. The fish idea is very intriguing. Currently, the general planned location is in the Prescott Az. area. How would the desert and freezing winter work out?


In the desert you have to factor in evaporation. The dry air will just suck it up.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

ZoomZoom said:


> Find a company in your area that transports fluids (other than gas/petroleum or milk). Check with the shipping manager to see if they use the totes.
> 
> If they do, it's common for them to have a yard filled with empties that are ready to be filled. To conserve space, they stack them several high. For a few reasons (e.g. high wind or someone bumps the pile), some of those stacks fall over. When they do, the aluminum frame (or attached pallet on the bottom) gets dented. Once dented, they're not allowed to use them anymore so they have to get rid of them. Just leave the shipping manager your phone # and let him/her know you're interested in the damaged totes.


We used to get them free here. Now they have to send them back so we can't even buy them.


----------

